# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Պատրաստիր ինքդ

## Արէա

Թեմայում կիսվում ենք հետաքրքիր գաղափարներով, որոնք չեն պահանջում որևէ հատուկ պատրաստվածություն, սակայն կարող են օգտակար լինել կենցաղային այս կամ այն խնդրի (վերանորոգում, ինտերիերի ձևավորում  և այլն) լուծման ժամանակ, կամ որևէ հետաքրքիր մտահղացում կյանքի կոչելիս:

----------

E-la Via (07.11.2013), Կաթիլ (19.06.2014), Մինա (14.01.2014), Նոյեմ (19.06.2014), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Պատմություն այն մասին, թե ինչպես մարդ ու կին նկարեցին ծառ ու եղնիկ  ::}:

----------

Agni (08.11.2013), Alphaone (14.01.2014), ARMbrain (07.11.2013), boooooooom (08.11.2013), CactuSoul (07.11.2013), Cassiopeia (07.11.2013), Chilly (07.11.2013), Chuk (07.11.2013), E-la Via (07.11.2013), einnA (14.01.2014), GriFFin (19.06.2014), ivy (07.11.2013), keyboard (14.01.2014), Lem (07.11.2013), Lílium (07.11.2013), Lusina (14.01.2014), My World My Space (07.11.2013), Norton (25.01.2014), Peace (07.11.2013), Ruby Rue (08.11.2013), Sagittarius (07.11.2013), Sambitbaba (14.01.2014), Smokie (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (14.01.2014), Անտիգոնե (14.01.2014), Արամ (07.11.2013), Արևանուռ (07.11.2013), Գալաթեա (07.11.2013), Լեո (19.06.2014), Կաթիլ (19.06.2014), Հայկօ (07.11.2013), Ձայնալար (14.01.2014), մարիօ (28.06.2014), Մարկիզ (14.01.2014), Մինա (14.01.2014), Մուշու (19.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2013), Նարե91 (14.01.2014), Նիկեա (07.11.2013), Նոյեմ (19.06.2014), Շինարար (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013), Չամիչ (29.01.2014), Ռեյ սամա (19.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.11.2013), Վահե-91 (07.11.2013), Վոլտերա (14.01.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

Էս ի՜նչ հավես եք արել, Արէա ջան: Տրամադրությունս բարձրացավ: Սիրում եմ, երբ ինտերիերով տան անդամներն են զբաղվում, էլ ավելի շատ սիրում եմ, երբ օրիգինալ մտքեր են ունենում ու որոշում իրենց ձեռքով իրականացնել: Էդպես տան ամեն անկյուն ավելի կենդանի ա լինում: Ախր սեր ա դրվում է  :Love: :

Էս վերջերս համացանցում DIY էնքան հետաքրքիր մտահաղացումներ են աչքովս ընկել: Ուզում եմ ինքս էլ մի բան անեմ, բայց հա հետաձգում եմ:

----------

boooooooom (08.11.2013), Cassiopeia (07.11.2013), einnA (14.01.2014), Smokie (07.11.2013), Արէա (07.11.2013), Կաթիլ (19.06.2014), Նիկեա (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013), Վոլտերա (14.01.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի՜նչ հավես ա։ Ապրեք  :Smile: ։
Եղնիկն էլ, ծառն էլ շատ մռութ են  :Love: ։

Հ.Գ. Ես վաղուց մտադիր էի «Պատրաստիր ինքդ» թեմա բացել, բայց «Գեղարվեստ» բաժնում էի պատկերացնում թեման, քանի որ զուտ կենցաղային բաներ պատրաստելու համար չէի նախատեսում։

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Արէա (07.11.2013), Նիկեա (07.11.2013), Վոլտերա (14.01.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Անկեղծ ասած՝ դատելով Արէայի մեկնաբանությունից, սկզբից մտքովս չանցավ, որ հեղինակները հենց իրենք են: Հետո որ իմացա... աշխարհով մեկ եղա: :Yahoo:  Տաղանդ եք դուք Մելքոն ջան, հրաշք եք ուղղակի: :Good:  :Hands Up:  Խոսքեր չունեմ :Rolleyes:

----------

Alphaone (14.01.2014), Արէա (07.11.2013), Վոլտերա (14.01.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Արէա ջան, կասե՞ս ինչ ներկերով եք արել, ու ինչքանո՞վ են դրանք հարմար (ասենք ձեռք տալուց չեն ջնջվում ու տենց բաներ): Ես էլ եմ ուզում պատերին նկարել, քիչ մը ուրիշ ոճով, բայց չեմ կողմնորոշվում, թե ինչ ներկերով անեմ:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, կասե՞ս ինչ ներկերով եք արել, ու ինչքանո՞վ են դրանք հարմար (ասենք ձեռք տալուց չեն ջնջվում ու տենց բաներ): Ես էլ եմ ուզում պատերին նկարել, քիչ մը ուրիշ ոճով, բայց չեմ կողմնորոշվում, թե ինչ ներկերով անեմ:


Սովորական գունաներկեր (պիգմենտ) են: Վերանորոգման ժամանակ սրանք օգտագործում են սպիտակ ներկին երանգ տալու համար: Բոլոր շինարարական խանութներում կան:
Շատ հարմար են Չուկ ջան, մի փոքր սպիտակ լատեքսային ներկ եմ խառնել, որ կպչողունակությունը բարձրանա, շատ դիմացկուն ա ստացվել, կպնելուց գույն չի տալիս, չի մաքրվում:

----------

Chuk (14.01.2014), keyboard (14.01.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Սովորական գունաներկեր (պիգմենտ) են: Վերանորոգման ժամանակ սրանք օգտագործում են սպիտակ ներկին երանգ տալու համար: Բոլոր շինարարական խանութներում կան:
> Շատ հարմար են Չուկ ջան, մի փոքր սպիտակ լատեքսային ներկ եմ խառնել, որ կպչողունակությունը բարձրանա, շատ դիմացկուն ա ստացվել, կպնելուց գույն չի տալիս, չի մաքրվում:


Օք, շատ մերսի: Ես էլ էի էս տարբերակի վրա ուզում կանգնեի, բայց փորձող կար, որ ասում էր հեշտ մաքրվում ա: Ասում էր երեխեն որտեղ ձեռ ա տվել, էդտեղ մաքրված ա: Բայց ինքը լատեքս չէր խառնել, ես էլ տենց կանեմ:

----------

Արէա (14.01.2014)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես խոհանոցի մի փոքր մաս հենց էդ սպիտակին խառնելու պիգմենտով եմ ներկել, չի մաքրվում, ամուր ա:

----------

Chuk (14.01.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես խոհանոցի մի փոքր մաս հենց էդ սպիտակին խառնելու պիգմենտով եմ ներկել, չի մաքրվում, ամուր ա:


Առանց լատեքս խառնելու՞

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Առանց լատեքս խառնելու՞


հա, առանց լատեքս, երևի ջրով բացած, ջրի պահը չեմ հիշում: Բայց հաստատ հիշում եմ, որ ինձ հենց կարմիր էր պետք, իսկ սպիտակ լատեքսի հետ վարդագույն էր դառնում, դրա համար հենց իրան ենք քսել:

----------

Chuk (15.01.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Տեսնենք վերջում ի՞նչ ա ստացվելու, տենց թողնելու եմ, թե ամառը բռնեմ ներկեմ պատերը  :Jpit: 



հ.գ. նկարում եմ առանց նախապես կաղապարներ սարքելու, այսպես ասած «ստեղծագործական պրոցես», ինչ ստացվի, ստացվի

----------

einnA (28.01.2014), GriFFin (19.06.2014), ivy (24.01.2014), keyboard (29.01.2014), Lusina (25.01.2014), Norton (25.01.2014), Աթեիստ (24.01.2014), Արամ (24.01.2014), Արէա (24.01.2014), Լեո (25.01.2014), Կաթիլ (19.06.2014), Հայկօ (24.01.2014), Մուշու (19.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.01.2014), Նարե91 (27.01.2014), Շինարար (24.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.01.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Վերջը սենց մի բան ստացանք  :Smile: 



Կախված նկարները հայրիկիս ջահել ժամանակ նկարածներն են, ժամացույցն էլ աշխատող ա, ոչ թե ձևական   :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (28.01.2014), Bruno (28.01.2014), Cassiopeia (29.01.2014), E-la Via (29.01.2014), einnA (28.01.2014), GriFFin (19.06.2014), ivy (29.01.2014), keyboard (29.01.2014), Lusina (28.01.2014), Peace (29.01.2014), Sambitbaba (19.06.2014), Smokie (29.01.2014), Tiger29 (29.01.2014), Արէա (28.01.2014), Դատարկություն (28.01.2014), Լեո (29.01.2014), Կաթիլ (19.06.2014), Հայկօ (29.01.2014), Ձայնալար (28.01.2014), Մինա (29.01.2014), Մուշու (19.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.01.2014), Նարե91 (28.01.2014), Նոյեմ (19.06.2014), Շինարար (28.01.2014), Ուլուանա (29.01.2014), Չամիչ (29.01.2014), Ռեյ սամա (19.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (28.01.2014), տեսիլք (28.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.01.2014)

----------


## ivy

Այ մարդիկ, դուք ո՞նց եք սենց նկարում պատերին:
Չուկ, մի հատ հերթականությամբ կասես՝ ոնց ես արել: Մենակ չասես՝ վրձինը վերցրեցի, էքսպրոմտով կես ժամում նկարեցի, վատ կլինեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (29.01.2014), Smokie (29.01.2014), Նոյեմ (19.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Այ մարդիկ, դուք ո՞նց եք սենց նկարում պատերին:
> Չուկ, մի հատ հերթականությամբ կասես՝ ոնց ես արել: Մենակ չասես՝ վրձինը վերցրեցի, էքսպրոմտով կես ժամում նկարեցի, վատ կլինեմ


Կես ժամը շատ ու շատ ավելի ժամերով փոխի, մնացածը ասածդ ձևով  :Blush:

----------

ivy (29.01.2014), Ռեյ սամա (19.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Մենակ ժամացույցի թվերն ա, որ ուրիշ կերպ եմ արել, ունեի թվերի ֆորմաներ, որոնք դնում էի պատին, մատիտով եզրագծերը գծում: Հետո վերցրեցի վրձինն ու սև ներկը ու էդ մատիտով եզրագծի վրայից մի հատ էլ դրանով անցա, հետո «ռամկաները» արդեն առանց մատիտի, ուղղակի սև ներկով, հետո մեջը ներկեցի, հետո եզրագծերի վրայով մի հատ էլ անցա սև ներկով:

Էն մնացածում էլ սկզբից սև ներկով ֆորմաներն եմ գծել, հետո մեջները ներկել, հետո եզրագծերի վրայով նորից անցել, որ ավելի մուգ ու խիստ լինեն:

----------

ivy (29.01.2014), Smokie (29.01.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Պապայիդ նկարները շատ լավն են, Արտ։ Ժամացույցն էլ ա զիլ։ Բայց ինձ ամենաշատը պատի շերտագիծն ա դուր եկել  :Love: ՝ համ դիզայնը, համ էլ գույները  :Smile: ։

----------

Chuk (29.01.2014), Smokie (29.01.2014), Ձայնալար (29.01.2014), Նարե91 (29.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (29.01.2014)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

լավ թեմա է, մի քանի բան էլ ես ցույց տամ))) նկարներն հին են ու որակն այնքան էլ լավը չի, կներեք (((

----------

CactuSoul (19.06.2014), Chuk (19.06.2014), E-la Via (19.06.2014), Freeman (19.06.2014), GriFFin (19.06.2014), Lílium (20.06.2014), Lusina (19.06.2014), Sambitbaba (19.06.2014), Արէա (19.06.2014), Ուլուանա (19.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Գազի շլանգը շատ օրիգինալ ա, իսկ մնացած առումներով շատ լավ ա ստացվել  :Smile:

----------

Ռեյ սամա (19.06.2014)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Գազի շլանգը շատ օրիգինալ ա, իսկ մնացած առումներով շատ լավ ա ստացվել


շնորհակալ եմ ^_^

----------

